# 91 Stanza GXE Questions



## IUnderStanza (Feb 28, 2004)

The vehicle was sold to me by my grandparents last summer, who put a respectable 109000km's on it, and, well, probably never pushed it past
3500rpm. The thing is mint...

Specs:

KA24E, Auto, Viscous, Power everything, 4-wheel disc brakes.


First question, I did an engine flush and replaced with synthetic oil about 4 months ago. The oil is starting to look kinda dark, could this just be a result of it being the first time?

Second question, the shift from first to second at redline is quite slow...Instead of jumping back down to around 4000rpm like most other auto trannies I've driven, mine slowly gets pulled back down by the torque converter (or whatever  )
Second to third is fine, just first to second is the problem.

Third and final question, is it normal that the starter on this vehicle 'chugs' rather slowly? I notice that most vehicles have a rather quick turnover, 'chugging' at 7 or 8 times a second, but mine only 'chugs' 3 or 4 times a second. Just wondering if this is a problem...

Thanks in advance!
Andrew


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First it is probably rather carboned up so I would run a can of BG 44K through the fuel system and then see how it does.

Second change the trans fluid and filter (use a Nissan filter).

Third check and clean the battery connections and battery condition (age). It may just be the starter is worn out.

Troy


----------

